# What does super tuning consist of



## archerytech19 (Mar 26, 2010)

I here all of the super tuning crap and was wondering what do you do to acomplish that. Are you basically putting it to "spec"?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

What super tuning involves, in a nutshell, is twisting the cables(s) and string to get the ATA, brace height, cam rotation, and cam timing/sync all balanced out for optimum performance. It is not real easy, since each of the components you are tweaking subsequently affects the other components.

And then there is the aspect of tuning the arrow spine and setting up the rest and nock point to get perfect arrow flight as well as getting broadheads and field points hitting the same spot.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep there aren't very many in this world right now that can "_supertune_" a bow, I can tune one pretty good but by no means is it supertuned, When I tune a bow I usually put new strings and cables on that I build and then put the bow to exact factory specs or atleast within a 1/16", After that I find what arrows work the best for the DL/DW/BH/arrow rest combo, After that everyone that leaves my shop seem to be very very pleased


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

I tune mine and others to within 1/64 of factory specs.Takes about 2 hrs as I shoot several arrows between final adjustments to set string/cables each time.Paper tune for quick verification.Walkback bareshaft to verify center shot for particular bow.BH tune to 80 yds to verify walkback.So far everyone shoots perfect.
Dont forget to square both ends of arrows, spin test them,verify consistency of group.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I think the first part of your post says it all.."Supertuning" is crap. IMO A bow is in tune or not. Kinda like being a "Little" pregnant...Just doesn't work that way for me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

maineyotekiller said:


> I think the first part of your post says it all.."Supertuning" is crap. IMO A bow is in tune or not. Kinda like being a "Little" pregnant...Just doesn't work that way for me.


I sort of agree. Can a bow be super tuned? Yes, but questions abound; How long does it take? Are you willing to change or except the cost of changes made, as in strings, arrows, rests and whatever? How long will it stay super tuned? And the biggest question; Just how many people are out there that can take advantage of a super tuned bow?


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

all my bows are well tuned 
timing ,ata , brace , tiller , nock/rest ,paper , walk back , broadheads hit same poi as feild tips 
I don't have a chronograph so that is as far as I can go with my homemade press and draw board


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*term*

It means different things to different folks/shops.

It's a Relative Term we use in the shop for "the works"

Other shops use the same term and it basically means,accessories are put on and it's shot through paper.

If you are considering getting a "SuperTune" be sure and ASK what exactly it includes... there is NO Industry standard for a "SuperTune"


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

It is a supernatural phenomenon that folks that can't tune a bow themselves believe in religously and pay inflated prices for so that they don't stay up all night worrying about their bow being "perfect". The fact of the matter is, most folks don't shoot well enough to even know if what they paid for had any effect.

Like others have said, once you spec a bow out, orient the cam and or time a two cam system, tweak the draw length to fit, choose a proper spined shaft, alighn the nocking point & centershot in whatever tuning method you like, then sight it in, what's left? I mean you can tinker to find the sweet spots in draw, cam orientation to give you more speed, or tiller to find the best grip to bow angle. However, 95% of that will have to be done by or in the presence of the archer that shoots the bow. It always cracks me up how people actually except that if some guy at a proshop papertunes their bow it's all good. How can it be, when every individual will place different degrees of torque on a bow handle or string depending on how the hold it and anchor it?

Then don't even get me started on the idea of machine tuning a bow such as on a hooter shooter. I mean really, are you going to shoot just like the machine or is the machine going to be set-up to shoot just like you.
Don't get me wrong, machines like this can be used as tool to evaluate your set-up to some degree. But you have to be the one behind the bow to gauge its "tune".
I have been around and have learned a great deal from some awesome bow mechanics. I have been doing work on my own and off and on in shops for some 20 years. I have yet to see anyone that has any magic potion made to sprinkle on a bow. Basically any good bow tech will tell you that they can only do so much and then you have to do the fine adjusting, either to the bow or most commonly yourself. Sure they may work with you to get it there but if anyone ever says, just send it to me and I'll super tune it for you, you'd better go else where. Or you could just let them have it and pay what I would call stupid tax, that is tax (the money you give them) that people should pay for being stupid.

Folks if you are going to shoot archery, learn as much as you can about your equipment. AT is a great place to begin but you have to filter out a little BS from time to time. Just search and you will find the reputable people on here that come here to share their knowledge at no charge because they want to give back to this awesome sport. Read posts by Javi, Nuts & Bolts, and many others that are well respected. The knowledge is here you just have to take it and then put it to use. I, like most others here that have spent years in the sport have learned much by trial and error and to some degree will continue to do so as eguipment continually evolves. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. 

Here are a few of the rules I use when it comes to archery:

Everything is relative- for every action their is a reaction

If it is not monetarily guaranteed to add points to my score, I don't need it.

Keep it simple stupid (KISS principle)

Every minute spent tinkering is one minute that would be better off used in developing a proper form and shot sequence.

A poorly tuned bow will still shoot a perfect game in the hands of an archer who possesses the ability to shoot a perfect game.

Every dollar spent on equipment and tuning would be better spent on professional coaching. 

Finally, even if you are not from Missouri, act as if you are and simply say, "Show Me".


----------



## archerytech19 (Mar 26, 2010)

not that super tuning is crap, i can tune a bow really well, put it in spec and all that good stuff, but there is only so much you can do to a bow


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

All I know how to do is to get a bow to specs, to paper tune and to walk back tune. This Super Tuning is something new to me. I thought that if your bow is to manufacturer specs and you are paper tuned you were great. Also you need to be shooting an arrow that is for your setup.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

SpotShy said:


> It is a supernatural phenomenon that folks that can't tune a bow themselves believe in religously and pay inflated prices for so that they don't stay up all night worrying about their bow being "perfect". The fact of the matter is, most folks don't shoot well enough to even know if what they paid for had any effect.
> 
> Like others have said, once you spec a bow out, orient the cam and or time a two cam system, tweak the draw length to fit, choose a proper spined shaft, alighn the nocking point & centershot in whatever tuning method you like, then sight it in, what's left? I mean you can tinker to find the sweet spots in draw, cam orientation to give you more speed, or tiller to find the best grip to bow angle. However, 95% of that will have to be done by or in the presence of the archer that shoots the bow. It always cracks me up how people actually except that if some guy at a proshop papertunes their bow it's all good. How can it be, when every individual will place different degrees of torque on a bow handle or string depending on how the hold it and anchor it?
> 
> ...


I feel like you read my mind.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Supertuning is really tuning the bow for maximum performance and shootability, with factory specs kept in mind BUT not necessarily adhered to. But a shooter with bad form/habits can easily negate all the supertuning done by any one. So supertuning has to include tuning the bow to the archers shooting style while helping the archer learn better form. When a well tuned bow and a well tuned arrow along with a shooter with good form come together..... the results are priceless.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

Just a comment on "spec" from my own experience, and perspective. I have 3 bows - 2 of the same model (split limb) and a 3rd slightly different (solid limb) ..each with the same cam system. Different years. Regardless, the manufacturer "spec"d each bow to have the SAME cable, buss and string lengths. So, having taught myself to make strings, I proceeded to make 3 sets (cables, buss, string) for each bow.

So I go to put them on and find none of the bows are the "same". One bow takes a set of strings just as the manufacturer says and results in the ATA, tiller and poundage reasonably to "spec" (no, not everything was within "1/16" of this or that). The other two? ATA differed pretty much (if I set them to the right ATA, then the poundage varied quite a bit - cause and effect), individual twists in each string vary GREATLY across 3 bows to get to where they needed to go. So in the end...3 identical cable, buss and string sets put on 3 "identical bows"...all varied ATA (because I chose to match poundage) string twist, tiller, etc. They were, by themselves very much individuals. 

That said, all 3 were tuned to shoot the same arrow with the same broadhead out to 40yrds. For me "spec" is a starting point as each bow is an individual, as is the shooter. As others have mentioned, you can ask so much of your pro shop..and they can be good ones...but a bow will have to be tuned for the one behind the bow....you and no-one else!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Keep the comments coming guys.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Will a "Super Tuned" bow shot from a Hooter Shooter outshoot a non supertuned bow shot out of a Hooter Shooter??? Don't think so...


----------



## drdraino (Jan 2, 2006)

*Archery not rocket science*

Super tuning is real, it doesn't mean the Albert Einstein tuned it tho. Super tuning is simply finding a bows sweet spot and getting the arrows to leave from there, every time, this bow will be "super tuned". Tennis racquets , golf clubs , baseball bats, etc.....all have sweet spots, all perform better in those zones.Get the Cams timed , the tiller perfect , the arrow spine correct, center shot up to and touching, all of this is part of "super tuning". The one ingrediant we all need to get super tuned is the operator. All of this takes time and effort but its well worth while .


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Man or Machine?*

True story. All the "Supertuning" or "Machine Tuning" in the world is not as important as the nut behind the nock.

Tools should be used as just that. A device to objectively tell you what you have, and it's up to you to accept it or change it. And it may not be the same for every Tom, Dick and Robin Hood that shoots the same bow..... after being "Supertuned"
Like the old saying,"it's not the arrow, it's the Indian"


----------

